# Can't get into Allison Questions forum



## dbarton291 (Jul 20, 2014)

I've been trying to get into the Allison forum for several days.  This is all I seem to get.  Any ideas?

Thanks,
DB






  [h=2]Problem![/h]  There was a problem in the page you were accessing. Our staff has been alerted to the problem. Click here to go back to the previous page.

*Reference Error ID: 1987107*​


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 28, 2014)

Well ok. Until that's fixed I can't get in there and answer any questions.


----------



## C Nash (Jul 28, 2014)

Send Cindy a message and they will get i fixed


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 29, 2014)

Be glad to.  How do I send her a message?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 29, 2014)

Scroll to the bottom of the page and click on contact us


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 30, 2014)

Good Morning guys!!  I've send this over to my programmer.  I'll post a message when it's fixed.  Thank you for letting me know.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 30, 2014)

What happens when you click on this link:  http://www.rvusa.com/forum/vbulleti...ral-rving/1537-allison-transmission-questions


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 30, 2014)

Done.  Thanks!


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 30, 2014)

Done??  Are you able to get to the Allison questions forum page now?


----------



## C Nash (Jul 30, 2014)

Cindy is there any way to get to the old original forum?  The first one?  Be interesting to read some of the old.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 31, 2014)

By "Done" I meant I sent you a message.


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cindy Spencer;n124680 said:
			
		

> What happens when you click on this link: http://www.rvusa.com/forum/vbulleti...ral-rving/1537-allison-transmission-questions



Here's what happens:  [h=1]Error 524 Ray ID: 152a0d4f0af20424[/h]  [h=2]A timeout occurred[/h]


----------



## dbarton291 (Jul 31, 2014)

Cindy Spencer;n124682 said:
			
		

> Done?? Are you able to get to the Allison questions forum page now?



By "done" I meant I sent you a message.


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 31, 2014)

Thank you DBarton.  Nash, the link I posted has 85 pages of posts on the Allison Transmission topic.  Are you unable to access it as well?


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jul 31, 2014)

Will you try accessing the Allison forum now and let me know if that works for you?


----------



## C Nash (Aug 1, 2014)

Worked for me Cindy


----------



## dbarton291 (Aug 5, 2014)

It doesn't like me.  Still getting this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  [h=2]Problem![/h]  There was a problem in the page you were accessing. Our staff has been alerted to the problem. Click here to go back to the previous page.

*Reference Error ID: 2004668*​


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Aug 6, 2014)

Can you give the Allison forum page another try?  We just updated again this morning.  Some of the issues I saw are now fixed.  Let me know how you make out.

Thanks - Cindy


----------



## dbarton291 (Aug 6, 2014)

Yay!!! Working now!


----------



## dbarton291 (Aug 7, 2014)

Dang.  Now today it's back to this:  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  [h=2]Problem![/h]  There was a problem in the page you were accessing. Our staff has been alerted to the problem. Click here to go back to the previous page.

*Reference Error ID: 2008089*​


----------

